# ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!



## Anglerboard-Team (7. September 2007)

Werbung - www.gigafish.de - 

ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!! 

Gibt es eine Angelschnur mit der SIE (fast) auf jeden Fisch erfolgreich angeln können?
JA – die POWERLINE !!!

Und so können SIE gewinnen: 
Recherchieren Sie auf unserer Interntseite (www.gigafish.de) folgende Frage und senden Sie die richtige Antwort ( zusammen mit Ihrem Namen + Ihrer Adresse) per E-Mail an: bk@gigafish.de

“Welche Tragkraft hat die 0.17mm POWERLINE ?“

Einsendeschluss ist Sonntag der 30. September 2007! 

Zu gewinnen gibt es:
50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE im Wert von je 113€
Den Durchmesser können die Gewinner frei wählen!!!

Mit Powerline können Sie feiner und somit erfolgreicher fischen !
.. und die hohe Tragkraft der Powerline gibt Ihnen eine enorme Sicherheit bei jedem Drill 
WETTEN DASS ???

Wenn Sie sich nicht auf ihr Glück verlassen wollen - bestellen Sie doch einfach eine Spule Powerline.
Die 150m Spule - 0.17mm kostet für Sie nur 14.90 Euro!

Datenschutzhinweis: Die von Ihnen übermittelten Daten werden von der Fa. Gigafish nicht an Dritte weitergegeben und nur für interne Zwecke gespeichert und verwendet!

Petri Heil
Euer GIGAFISH - TEAM
www.gigafish.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

mitgemacht....


----------



## fantazia (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> ich auch


 

angeber.........


----------



## fantazia (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

wie werden die gewinner ermittelt?

ausgelost oder bekommen die ersten 50 mit der richtigen antwort die schnur?


----------



## fantazia (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> angeber.........


selber :q#h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

@fantazia
ausgelost!


----------



## KaiAllround (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Cool...

Meine Antwort ist weg:m


----------



## Angelmati (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

wie kann man den mitmachen?


----------



## fantazia (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @fantazia
> ausgelost!


ok,
vielleicht gewinn ich ja auch mal was|supergri.


----------



## fjordbutt (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

erledigt:m

und da ich seit jahren diese schnur verwende (und für sehr gut befunden habe), bekomme ich doch bestimmt eine spule geschenkt#h


----------



## fantazia (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



merkur92 schrieb:


> wie kann man den mitmachen?


ehm;+.
steht doch alles im ersten post|supergri.


----------



## fjordbutt (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

na vielleicht sollen wir für dich noch mitmachen? :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



fantazia schrieb:


> selber :q#h


 

stimmt:m


----------



## noworkteam (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Antwort ist wech und nun noch warten...


----------



## Buster (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

hab meine Antwort auch der virtuellen Brieftaube übergeben - hoffentlich verfliegt sie sich nicht |bigeyes


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

so auch weg die antwort mal sehn ob ich glück habe bei sowas


----------



## Schuschek (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Antwort ist raus, dann fischen bald 50 Glückliche!!!


----------



## Bellyboater (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Meine Antwort ist auch raus.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Meine auch :m


----------



## goeddoek (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Auch wech #h Muss ich mir jetzt allein die Daumen drücken oder hilft mir jemand :m


----------



## Mühlkoppe (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Auch wech #h Muss ich mir jetzt allein die Daumen drücken oder hilft mir jemand :m



Hi, wenn ich deine Daumen drücke, wer drückt dann meine?#c

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Lümmy (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Antwort raus -> abwarten und tee trinken ist angesagt:m


----------



## Hechtchris (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Email ist raus ! 1000 m ! Das wär schon was feines ! #h


----------



## schrauber78 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

meine antwort ist auch raus...


----------



## Lump (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Post ist wech,hab vorsichtshalber schon mal 3 Rollen frei gemacht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Juhu ich gewinne eh(nicht)


----------



## Buster (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

na wenn nun Tee trinken angesagt ist dann stell ich jetzt mal ne grooooosse Kanne Earl Grey auf den Forum-Tisch - nimmt jemand Sahne, Zucker oder Kandis in den Tee ?
Hat noch wer ein paar Kekse ?


----------



## Seld (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

BESCHEID|bigeyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Moin Moin ,
Brieftaube ist wech 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## holle (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

dabei! :q


----------



## Captainsparky (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

:vik:meine ist auch unterwegs :vik:
ich suche zurzeit neue Schnur... Vielleicht habe ich glueck! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Saarlodrie (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Na da mach ich doch auch mit  
Brauch nämlich ganz dringend mal ne neue Leine, hehe


----------



## wallek (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich auch!!!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

und ich erst :q

greez
andy


----------



## PureContact (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich kann Sie schon vor mir sehen


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mail abgeschickt


----------



## Diski (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich brauch Schnur, lächtz mehr Schnur - Muß aber noch bis Oktober warten :c

Diski


----------



## NorbertF (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Die Schnur fische ich eh, die ist super.


----------



## DerOnkel1488 (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ja wenn ihr alle gewinnt is ja nichts mehr für mich da!!!
ob ich das für gut heissen soll....ich glaube nicht!!
also 1000m ins sauerland!!!!!


----------



## gädda42 (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Johann 4444 (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo auch mitgemacht


----------



## donlotis (8. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Schnur fische ich eh, die ist super.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


Jetzt, wo ich auch mitmache, sind eure Chancen allerdings wieder ein wenig kleiner geworden... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## woernser1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

1000 Meter auf dem Weg nach Leimen :vik:


----------



## KarpfenFan (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

mitgemacht vllt. auch mal n bissl glück!

mfg


----------



## fliegenfischer99 (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Nachdem ich sie jetzt 2 Wochen in Norwegen genutzt habe kann ich nur empfehlen mitmachen ! 
Die Mail ist soeben raus !


----------



## AngelSpezialist (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Mail auch soeben abgeschickt.:vik:

Ich fische zurzeit mit Mono auf Raubfisch.Ich glaube das ist nicht so gut da man die Bisse dort nicht so gut erkennen kann.Darum wär das ganz Praktisch wenn ich hier gewinnen würde.#h

Gruß Alex


----------



## Rocky Coast (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo, 
habe Mail ebenfalls gerade abgeschickt. 
1000 Meter Powerline wären eine tolle Sache, könnte ich sehr gut zum schweren Spinnfischen und Naturköderfischen auf Raubfische gebrauchen.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

mail ist raus.... jetzt könnt ihr alle einpacken:q


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

_Ich bin der 50.:vik:_
_Da ich schon den NORWEGEN-Kalender gewonnen habe, werde ich mir auch die Schnur holen._

_(Kann mir mal jemand das Lösungswort per PN rüberschicken?)_


----------



## Gädda kille (9. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Moin,
is besser wenn ich es euch nicht verheimliche. Nicht traurig sein, aber für euch bleiben nur 49 Spulen übrig.#h


----------



## icecream (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## FPB (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

die letzten werden die ersten sein !!!!!!

gruß


----------



## maesox (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

*Meine Rollen warten schon darauf aufgespult zu werden!!!!!!!!#6*


----------



## FreeLee (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Servus,

mich würde ja mal interessieren, wieviele der 50 Spulen ihren Weg ins Anglerboard finden.

Vielleicht können wir ja zu gegebener Zeit nen Gewinnertröt aufmachen.

Ich will da jedenfalls auch drinstehen.#h


----------



## YuryR. (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich will auch die powerline gewinnen und habe meine antwort auch zugesandt


----------



## La_Bestia_Negra (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

email is weg...


----------



## Kübel (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Auch isch bin daboi|supergri

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## archie (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo, #h

1000! m Schnur aufspulen ist euch doch viel zu anstrengend. #t Überlaßt das mal lieber mir, hab ich nämlich gerade hinter mir und somit die nötige Erfahrung.:q

Ralf


----------



## friwilli (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bevor ich was zur powerline sage, warte ich mal die Reaktion von Gigafish auf meine heutige Reklamation ab!


----------



## Bellyboater (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Buster schrieb:


> na wenn nun Tee trinken angesagt ist dann stell ich jetzt mal ne grooooosse Kanne Earl Grey auf den Forum-Tisch - nimmt jemand Sahne, Zucker oder Kandis in den Tee ?
> Hat noch wer ein paar Kekse ?


 
Ich nehm nen Löffel Honig...


----------



## webepa (10. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Antwort abgeschickt.

MfG  webepa


----------



## sohigh (11. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hab mich auch mal mit in die Reihe gestellt.


----------



## Madenbader (11. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

3,2,1... meins. Schnur ist bereits fest eingeplant. Andere Meinungen werden von mir gnadenlos totgeschwiegen:q.


----------



## paddyli (11. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

weg is die mail:q
wünsche allen anderen glück,das werdet ihr auch brauchen#6
MfG paddy


----------



## noworkteam (11. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich hab heute ein päckchen mit einer 1000m rolle erhalten:vik::vik::vik:



die freude war groß, päckchen aufgerissen, Schnur drin...und 











eine rechnung |kopfkrat...

ich hatte am freitag gegen 16:00 uhr noch eine email rausgeschickt ob die 1000er rolle xyz innerhalb der nächsten woche ankommt, schwuppdienudel war die schnur heute am dienstag mittag vor einem... also service und kundenfreudlichkeit top,..schnelligkeit unübertroffen,..die können scheinbar gedanken lesen)...auch wenn eine email antwort gereicht hätte

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Basti94 (12. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

So meine Antwort ist auch weg


----------



## Blaubarschbube (12. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hoffentlich laßt ihr mir noch eine übrig! 
Ich brauch auch nur eine. Um die anderen 49 könnt ihr euch kloppen! |krach:

MfG Andy


----------



## Stivo (12. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

#c:vik:


Habe auch die richtige Antwort gesendet jetzt heißt es warten und die Zeit vertreibe ich mir mit #:Zanderfischen im Rhein​


----------



## Aal-ex (13. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

So, ich drück mir ganz fest die Daumen #6 . Hoffe bloß die Antwort mit 156 kg war richtig ...|kopfkrat 

... naja mal sehen |supergri

Grüße von der Warnow


----------



## hechti666 (13. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo an alle Mitspieler!#h
Bin auch mit dabei, scheint eine gute Schnur zu sein!
Aber bis ich Testen kann (bei Gewinn) muß die Fireline ihre Arbeit tun!
:vik:Viel Glück für euch!!!:vik:


----------



## One carp (13. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

So meine is auch unterwegs!:vik:


----------



## Waldemar (13. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

;+;+ooo schade, ich würd auch gern mitspielen, aber die aufgabe ist mir zu schwer.;+;+
da beneide ich euch aber.|rolleyes


----------



## Blackdragen (13. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

verdammt is ne schwierige Aufgabe aber letzendlich hat sich das suchen und warten wie beim Angeln gelohnt meine Mail #4 is ins Netz gegangen#:  hoffe das ich denn grossen Gewnn noch landen kann Petri Heil auch euch :m


----------



## paderborner87 (14. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ebenfalls abgeschickt :vik:|wavey:


----------



## AK_894 (15. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

jup meine auch


----------



## klumpi (16. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

jup ich bin auch dabei#h#h


----------



## obiwan (16. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

MHHH auch eine spule haben wil mal sehen ob es klappt  |muahah::vik:


so denne ciao


----------



## carphunter667 (16. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ausgefüllt und abgeschikt!!   :vik:


----------



## petriheilsaarland (17. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mal schauen ob es klappt

MfG:andy


----------



## Uschi+Achim (17. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Könnten wir gut gebrauchen, hoffentlich klappts!


----------



## Brabuspower (17. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Und ab dafür 

MfG Brabuspower


----------



## fruehErnst (18. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Möchte mit machen!


----------



## Köhlerschreck (18. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mitgemacht!


:vik:​gewonnen?????#q


----------



## hanspixner (18. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht.


----------



## höcht (18. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

meine e-mail ist auch raus ich drück mir jedenfalls gaaaaanz fest die daumen^^


----------



## xy88 (18. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich auch...


----------



## angler69HH (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

na mal sehn ob´s klappt.......


----------



## der_Empty (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

bin och dabei...#6 hoffen wir das beste...


----------



## Angler1968 (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich auch


----------



## fishingchamp (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich habe mich mal angehängt...mal gucken obs klappt und nicht so ein reinfall wie das mit dem testwobblern wird...
würde mich aber sehr freuen!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## robi_N (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich hab noch nie was gewonnen. also vllt diesesmal


----------



## Michael12341 (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich hab auch mitgemacht!!!!!1


----------



## flexxxone (19. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Na hoffentlich klappt det?!? |kopfkrat
Wo ick doch ständich imma allet abruppe... #q

Noch neun mal schlafen und ich steh am Po beim Wallerschweinchen fangen. :q

Petri!


----------



## vernel (20. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

super danke, auch mitgemacht 


mFg danieL


----------



## Alex45525 (20. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bisher habe ich immer F...Line verwendet. Mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.

;-)

Habe gerade die Mail abgeschickt. Mal schauen, ob es in Zukunft nur noch lachende Augen gibt...



mfg

Frank


----------



## Boombastic82 (21. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich bin auch dabei !!!:vik:


----------



## tim50510 (21. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mitgemacht..... Und hoffentlich gewinne ich jetzt auch mal endlich was !!!!!!!!

Petri Heil


----------



## Hamma (21. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Neues Geflecht waere fein! Hab auch mal teilgenommen. *dieDaumendrueck*

Viele Gruesse, Hamma.


----------



## micha_2 (22. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

so endlich mit jemacht


----------



## Maik (22. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

hab auch mal mitgemacht den die powerline wollte ich eh mal testen also wünscht mir glück ich wünsche es euch auch :vik:


----------



## Dorsch1 (24. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> und da ich seit jahren diese schnur verwende (und für sehr gut befunden habe), bekomme ich doch bestimmt eine spule geschenkt#h



sehe ich ebenso...#6 :vik:


----------



## friwilli (24. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Alex45525 schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich immer F...Line verwendet. Mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.
> Habe gerade die Mail abgeschickt. Mal schauen, ob es in Zukunft nur noch lachende Augen gibt...
> 
> mfg
> Frank


Hallo Frank, bei der P...line kriegste auch feuchte Augen Habe bei meiner ABU C3 2 gleiche Spulen. Auf die eine passen rd 250 m o,o7er f...line auf die andere 150m 0,07er p...line. Ob da wohl alle Schnurstärkenangaben stimmen? Müsste doch eigentlich gleich sein. Und wenn die Schnur tatsächlich dicker ist, dann weißt Du auch, warum sie angeblich mehr trägt!.
Auf eben dieser ABU C3 habe ich entgegen der Angaben in der Werbung für die p...line sehr große Perückenprobleme gehabt und dann von K. den klugen Tipp erhalten, ich solle mir eine Rolle mit wormshaftgetriebe kaufen. Sehr schön wenn man seinen Kunden so optimal betereut. 
Kannst die p...line problemlos auf einer Multi verwenden, wenn Du die schnur ablaufen lässt, Aber dazu reicht auch eine billigere Dyneema. Also bleib lieber bei Deiner f..line.


----------



## jonie79 (25. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bin auch dabei :vik:


----------



## loele (25. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bin auch dabei!
:vik:


----------



## hechthunter62 (26. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Antwort ist wech... Möchte auch gewinnen:vik:


----------



## obiwan (26. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hoffentlich klappt es wirklich wäre mal was anständiges was man gewinnen   kann  und dringend braucht 

wir werden es sehen viel glück an alle euer obiwan


----------



## alligator (27. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

mitgemacht


----------



## Dirk`78 (28. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

so...........einen Moment noch............Ergebnis abgeschickt
#h#h#h


----------



## Deafangler (28. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

#h
Nur Gott weiß,wer gewinnen wird:m...
Hab mitgemacht...mal sehen...|wavey:


----------



## Lonny (30. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo,


Ich bin da auch sehr gespant 

Mal schauen wenn sich die ersten melden 



Daniel


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Wie beckomen den die Gewinner das mit?? wird es veröfentlicht oder wie läuft das??


----------



## Lonny (30. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo,


ich denke mal sie werden per E-Mail angeschriben !



Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Na ich werde wohl einer der letzten Teilnehmer sein.... Und wech ist die Mail #6#6#6!


----------



## Bullfrog (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

sogar ich war 5 minuten vor dir ^^


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Sag ich doch ich war das letzte lol


----------



## Kaljan (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

und wann is die auslosung  ?


----------



## donlotis (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> und wann is die auslosung  ?



Du sabberst ja schon wieder!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## obiwan (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Moin zusammen das würde mich auch mal sehr interesieren wann wir bescheid bekommen wegen dem gewinnspiel *schnur 1000m* im ab bekommt man ja nicht bescheid und ich denke bei so vielen die da mitgemacht haben wird es bestimmt noch etwas dauern eh alle gewinner ermittelt sind na ja hoffe doch sehr das ich vieleicht auch unter den 50 gewinnern bin na ja schauen wir mal auf baldige antwort von gigafisch  hab gestern noch ne mail dort hingeschickt aber bis jetzt keine reaktion ;( na ja was solls 

gruss Marc (obiwan)


----------



## Kaljan (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Du sabberst ja schon wieder!
> 
> Gruß donlotis


|splat2:#t    nene.  man is ja neugirig , man möchte es ja gerne wissen  .


----------



## obiwan (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mhhh wäre doch mal zeit es so langsam bekannt zu geben wer gewonnn hat so langsam aber sicher  das sooo lange auch nicht dauern 

was denkt ihr?


----------



## Bullfrog (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich will auch wissen wer gewonnen hat


----------



## obiwan (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Mhhh warten wir es ab aber nicht zu lange die neugier zerreist ja ein 


#c
|kopfkrat   |znaika:


----------



## obiwan (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

mhh so langsam wird es aber affig darauf so lange zu warten oder? man könnte doch schon mal die gewinner preisgeben ?

immerhin war der 30te september der letzte tag zum einschicken der lösung na na hoffentlich geben die sich etwas mühe und kommen aus dem qurak und geben die gewinner bescheid so den   


|krach:#q|motz:|motz:
|motz:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Wie zu lesen, lief die Aktion bis zum 30.09.

Die Gewinner werden im Laufe des Monats November benachrichtigt und erhalten automatisch die Spule zugesandt.

Es haben sich laut Gigafish über 750 Boardies beworben.

PS:
Siehe auch hier, das Problem werden sie wohl zuerst in den Griff kriegen müssen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111064


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe soeben von Herrn Kluckert (Fa. Gigafish) die Liste mit den 50 Gewinnern bekommen! 

Die Schnüre erhalten die Gewinner kurz vor Weihnachten - als kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Und wie weis man wer gewonnen hat|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

wenn man was kriegt natürlich


----------



## utzel (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Den Durchmesser können die Gewinner frei wählen!!!


Und wo ist dann die Überraschung...#c


----------



## Franz_16 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



utzel schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann die Überraschung...#c



Das mit dem auswählen der Durchmesser wird, soweit ich bislang informiert wurde, voraussichtlich nicht klappen. 
Es werden "gängige" Durchmesser versendet. (16er, 20er usw.)


----------



## Kaljan (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Schnüre erhalten die Gewinner kurz vor Weihnachten - als kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung.



und was heißt kurz vor weihnachten, in dem fall  ?


----------



## maesox (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

*.....gaaaanz locker bleiben!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fjordbutt (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

also ich wäre dafür, die liste hier zu veröffendlichen:vik:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> also ich wäre dafür, die liste hier zu veröffendlichen:vik:


sowas darf glaub ich aus Datenschutztechnischengründen nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## crocodile (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

und was soll ich mit 1000m schnur, die ich nicht verwenden kann da zu dünn oder zu dick?

wäsche dran aufhängen??? stand doch dort, man kann den durchmesser frei wählen! so hat das ganze mal wieder nen faden beigeschmack, hier wird auch irgendwie gemacht wie es grade passt.

und den spruch "nem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul" kenne ich, nur bei so einer strecke schnur sollte es schon das passende sein, bei nem gewinnspiel für z.B. lockenwickler würde ich ja schliesslich auch nicht mitmachen, da ich dafür keinerlei verwendung habe. und dann immer dieses hinhalten..."Gewinner werden im November bekann gegeben". nix für ungut

gruss mark


----------



## Kaljan (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



crocodile schrieb:


> und was soll ich mit 1000m schnur, die ich nicht verwenden kann da zu dünn oder zu dick?
> 
> wäsche dran aufhängen??? stand doch dort, man kann den durchmesser frei wählen! so hat das ganze mal wieder nen faden beigeschmack, hier wird auch irgendwie gemacht wie es grade passt.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:#r|good:|good:
da hat mark vollkommen recht .


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Klasse das mit den "Gängigen Größen" - was soll ich beim Spinnfischen mit nem 20er Seil - dann kann er den Mist auch behalten...... Wenn schon wieder so ne Geheimniskrämerei darum gemacht wird.... 

Da ist die Werbekampagne aber sauber nach hinten losgegangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Klasse das mit den "Gängigen Größen" - was soll ich beim Spinnfischen mit nem 20er Seil -


Erster! :m #h#h#h
Also die nicht verwendbaren 20/21/25er "Powerline-Seile" in ca. 0,33mm Durchmesser dann bitte bei mir (gern gegen Portoerstattung ) abliefern, bevor sie gar noch im Keller verrrotten, ich kann die sehr gut gebrauchen (böse Hängerlandschaft hier) und auf passenden stabilen Rollen verwenden.


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Wenn ich wirklich ne 20er bekommen sollte.....|bla:|bla: kannst du sie haben - Versprochen!!

Martin#h


----------



## Bier (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ähm jo. was macht man mit 1000m schnur in nicht passender grösse! verkaufen möglicherweise? n auto würdet ihr doch auch nich ablehnen nur weil ihr keinen führerschein habt?

wenn mir die schnur nich passt, ab zu ebay und neue gekauft.


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

@Martin ...wenn's ne gelbe 021er wir, bekomm ich die aber, gelle ?? 

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hat er mir doch oben versprochen, aber Du bekommst die ab 0,35! #6


----------



## duck_68 (30. November 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Das ist doch Kacke, erst soll man seine Wunschstärke angeben, und dann bekommt man, was die gerade über haben.... Da können die dann meinetwegen gleich auf solche schwachsinnigen "Werbekampagnen" verzichten - entweder ich halte mein Wort, oder ich vergesse den ganzen Mist gleich- 

SO EINE VERARSCHE GEHT MIR ECHT AUF DEN SENKEL!!!! - NEIN, ICH BIN NICHT SAUER......


----------



## donlotis (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ruhig bleiben! Abwarten und einfach weiterfischen!

Du hast wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gewonnen...|rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ruhig bleiben! Abwarten und einfach weiterfischen!
> 
> Du hast wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gewonnen...|rolleyes
> 
> Gruß donlotis




Trotzdem gehen mir solche Werbekampagnen, wo zuerst das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen und dann nicht gehalten wird gewaltig gegen den Strich - Siehe die Whiplash-Gutschein-Aktion|uhoh:|uhoh: - Gut, da habe ich den gewünschten Durchmesser bekommen, aber es gab genügend, die, wenn überhaupt, dann einen anderen ø erhalten haben....

Keine besonders schöne Art auf Adressenfang zu gehen.....


----------



## hotte50 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



donlotis schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht gewonnen...|rolleyes



Hat denn überhaupt jemand gewonnen ;+

der Monat November ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage vorbei.....und immer noch sind keine Jubelschreie der Gewinner zu vernehmen...|bla:

Ich jedenfalls habe heute Post vom Veranstalter bekommen.......

.....Werbung Werbung Werbung !!!!

....da ist doch was....oder :q:q:q

und die kam dann auch gleich in die Ablage "P" :vik:


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hat denn überhaupt jemand gewonnen ;+
> 
> der Monat November ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage vorbei.....und immer noch sind keine Jubelschreie der Gewinner zu vernehmen...|bla:
> 
> ...



Dafür vernehme ich laute Jubelschreie siehe auch,
*Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*#d

Finde ich milde gesagt langsam ein wenig frech und dreist.
War aber blöd genug, da mitzumachen.


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Hat denn überhaupt jemand gewonnen ;+
> 
> der Monat November ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage vorbei.....und immer noch sind keine Jubelschreie der Gewinner zu vernehmen...|bla:
> 
> ...


 


Fishzilla schrieb:


> Dafür vernehme ich laute Jubelschreie siehe auch,
> *Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*#d
> 
> Finde ich milde gesagt langsam ein wenig frech und dreist.
> War aber blöd genug, da mitzumachen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112507&page=2  |uhoh:


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112507&page=2  |uhoh:



Alles klar, weiß ich bescheid.
Tolle Werbung, ein Armutszeugnis. 
Wahrscheinlich werden die ganzen Dinger der Vergessenheit wegen bald geschlossen.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Natürlich haben welche gewonnen: Wie schon mal geschrieben - die Liste mit den Namen der Gewinner liegt uns vor. Und da unter den Gewinnern auch Leute sind die ich persönlich kenne, weiß ich auch, dass das seine Richtigkeit hat. 
Darüberhinaus habe ich eben mit Herrn Kluckert (Fa. Gigafish) gesprochen, wenn jemand mit der Schnur die er bekommt wirklich nichts anfangen kann - dann kann er sich mit der Fa. Gigafish in Verbindung setzen. Man wird dort eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass jeder Gewinner eine Mitteilung bekommt, wenn er gewonnen hat? Mmmmhh... Ich werde dann mal warten, ob ich Post kurz vor Weihnachten erhalte....


----------



## Stefan6 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, dass jeder Gewinner eine Mitteilung bekommt, wenn er gewonnen hat? Mmmmhh... Ich werde dann mal warten, ob ich Post kurz vor Weihnachten erhalte....


Gucks Du da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112507&page=2


----------



## Angler1968 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

#6#hHeute kam der Weihnachtsmann in Gestalt des Postboten.

Er brachte eine 1000 Meterspule Powerline in der Stärke 0.07 als Gewinn .

VIELEN DANK AN DIE FA. GIGAFISH.#h#h#h#h


----------



## jaibo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

bei mir kam der DPD-Mann und lies 1000m 0,11 POWERLINE da.

Vielen dank dafür#6


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bei mir gabs ne 1000 Meter 0,14er. Vielen Dank an die Fa. Gigafish! Ich habe die Schnur auch schon mehrfach gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Leider kann ich mit der 0,14er nix anfangen (zu dick für "meine" Angelmethoden).
Also falls jemand gegen ne 0,11er tauschen würde oder mir die 0,14er abkaufen will, bitte mal PN schreiben!


----------



## AK_894 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Hm ja dann mal Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner #r#6


----------



## guenni (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Bei mir war auch der Weihnachtsmann 1000m - aber leider 0,28 - mal sehen was ich damit mache.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Ich habe mal wieder nichts gewonnen....#q

Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert....#d


----------



## duck_68 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



> Bei mir war auch der Weihnachtsmann 1000m - aber leider 0,28 - mal sehen was ich damit mache.



Warme Wintersocken stricken


Trotzdem allen Gewinnern einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Waldemar (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

0,28'ger ist ja fast noch toll.
Als ich heut nach Hause kam, stand ein Päckchen mit 1000m 0,32'er auf dem Tisch.#q
Naja, wenn man mal in der Schayssse steckt, kann man sich vieleicht damit rausziehn lassen.:c
Falls jemand ein Abschleppseil braucht, bitte bei mir melden.|gr:


----------



## Jetblack (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

warum so garstig - geh Heilbutt angeln


----------



## Waldemar (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Nun fahr ich ja seit 2 Jahren aus persönl. Gründen nicht mehr nach Norge.
Aber ich werd sie wohl zuschneiden und als Schlagschnur für die Brandung verwenden.
Wär ja schade drum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ich hab im board noch nie etwas gewonnen....


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*



> Nun fahr ich ja seit 2 Jahren aus persönl. Gründen nicht mehr nach Norge.
> Aber ich werd sie wohl zuschneiden und als Schlagschnur für die Brandung verwenden.
> Wär ja schade drum.



Oder du rufst mal bei Gigafish an - und sagst du bist einer der Gewinner aus dem AB und du hast ne 0,32er bekommen und kannst absolut nix damit anfangen... 

Oder du verkaufst sie - und kaufst dir vom Erlös ne andere 

Ansonsten - Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern! Solltet ihr mit der neuen Schnur mal Erfolg haben ist es nicht verboten mal nen Artikel fürs Magazin (www.anglerpraxis.de) zu schreiben


----------



## staffag (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Also bei mir war gestern der bekannte Herr St. Claus und brachte eine Spule Powerline 0,07mm - perfekt!


----------



## zesch (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

1000m 0,07mm in 8,8 KG

und das auch noch gewonnen !

Danke Herr Kluckert ! + Frohe Weihnachten

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Dorschfutzi (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge,habe auch 1000m 28ger gewonnen. Brauch sie im April auf die Elektroleihrolle zum Lengangeln. 
Dezember ist mal ein guter Monat, erst 4 richtige im Lotto und jetzt die Schnur.   :vik:

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Dorschfutzi


----------



## jaibo (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

ja bei mir ist der Dez. dieses jahr auch ein guter Monat. Anfang Dez. hab ich 1 Woche Spanien zum Waller-Angeln gewonnen und jetzt noch 1000m Schnur. So kanns weiter gehen #6

Ich wünsch allen schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008  :vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ACHTUNG! 50 Spulen – 1000m POWERLINE zu gewinnen!!!*

Juhuuu
Bei mir hat gerade der DPD Geklingelt und hatte für mich 1000m  0,23er dabei.
Hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet nichts zu gewinnen da ich ja keine Email über den Gewinn erhalten habe.#6

Aber jetzt freue ich mich um so mehr.:vik:

Mal sehn für was ich die gebrauchen kann.

Danke Fa. Kluckert und frohes Fest


----------

